# Ibook ne démarre plus



## maaanu (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un gros problème, mon iBook G4 ne démarre plus.
Quand j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, j'entends bien le "bong" mais rien d'autre...
L'écran reste désespérément noir. (rien ne semble tourner...)

J'ai essayé de :
- Réinitialiser la VRAM (option-pomme-P-R)
- Enlever la batterie, appuyer 5 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage, remettre la batterie.
- Réinitialiser le contrôleur de gestion (ctrl-option-pomme-démarrage, ça a fait un bip, le voyant lumineux a clignoté, mais toujours pareil...)

Donc, je ne sais plus quoi faire...
De plus, je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème (carte graphique? carte mère? disque dur? autre?)

Si vous avez une idée...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2008)

As tu essayer de démarrer sur tes CD osx?

Essaie un apple hardware test.


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

il n'y a pas de carte graphique en tant que tel sur un ibook
elle est intégrée à la carte mère

Il serait intéressant de faire quelques petits tests:
1/ en branchant un écran externe (qui ne fera que de la recopie mais bon) cela permettrait de savoir l'état de ton écran
2/ démarrer sur un CD d'install pour voir si c'est pas le disque qui pose problème


----------



## maaanu (1 Septembre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses rapides.

J'ai testé avec un écran externe. Rien de neuf. Il ne s'allume pas, comme s'il ne recevait aucun signal.

Je vais tenter de démarrer sur le disque d'osX...

@rizoto : qu'est ce qu'un apple hardware test?

Merci.


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2008)

maaanu a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses rapides.
> 
> J'ai testé avec un écran externe. Rien de neuf. Il ne s'allume pas, comme s'il ne recevait aucun signal.
> 
> ...



Si tu es Tiger, c'est un logiciel qui se trouve sur le CD1 (démarrage en appuyant sur ALT) qui permet de tester ton matériel (Ram, disque dur, webcam, etc...). C'est pas toujours utile, mais ca détecte souvent les gros problèmes matériel


----------



## maaanu (1 Septembre 2008)

Ok.
Par contre, j'ai retenté de réinitialiser la VRAM. Et ça a marché.
Je vais essayer de tester un hardware test avec le cd de tiger.


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

maaanu a dit:


> Ok.
> Par contre, j'ai retenté de réinitialiser la VRAM. Et ça a marché.



ça a marché??? donc t'as retrouvé son et image, si je puis m'exprimer ainsi?


----------



## maaanu (1 Septembre 2008)

Oui, l'ordi redémarre correctement...
Bizarre...
Je ne sais toujours pas d'où vient la panne.
Et même si il à l'air de remarcher, j'ai peur qu'il retombe en rade rapidement...
Et sans savoir ce qui foire...


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2008)

maaanu a dit:


> Et même si il à l'air de remarcher, j'ai peur qu'il retombe en rade rapidement...



Sauvegarde si ce n'est pas déja fait


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

+1 

sauvegarde sauvegarde


----------



## maaanu (1 Septembre 2008)

Je vais effectivement faire des sauvegardes. (et un gros nettoyage de l'ordi aussi)
Mais j'aimerai bien avoir un indice sur ce qui va lacher... 
Là, ça marche plus, puis ça remarche par miracle, bref j'aime pas ça.

Merci à vous à tout cas.


----------



## maaanu (3 Septembre 2008)

JE me permet de faire remonter cette discussion car le probleme s'est reproduit... 
Donc l'ibook ne demarre plus, retour au point de depart. Et je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## vleroy (3 Septembre 2008)

ou ta carte mère ou ton DD foutent le camp en sucette... Bref rien de bon
Un service technique d'apple peut seul faire un diganostic approprié.
courage


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Septembre 2008)

Modèle avec la carte graphique défectueuse démarre le en le maintenant par le coin inférieur gauche et dis nous si ça démarre


----------



## maaanu (4 Septembre 2008)

Bizarre cette astuce d'appuyer sur le coin bas gauche...
Je vais essayer.

Sinon, existe-t-il une manière d'être sûr que c'est la carte mère qui déconne? Mon mac n'étant plus sous garantie, un changement de carte mère va me coûter trop cher...

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas.


----------

